# Villamartin pau 8



## Katieo (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all 
We're new to the forum and after some info 
We are looking at purchasing a property in pau 8 and just looking for any info on the area as in what's it like etc and if any other people living there are on this forum 
Thanks all


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Katie

We live just a few miles from Villamartin. We spent our first 6 months in Spain very close to Villamartin Plaza, but it didn't suit us so we moved on. We were able to do this because we rented our first place, and indeed are still renting.

Our advice would be to rent first - this will give you time to get things wrong! lol

You don't say much in your post. Do you already know Villamartin? Have you friends there? Is it to be a holiday home of a permanent home? Will you have a car? 

It's hard to help without more info!

Steve


----------



## Katieo (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Steve 
Thanks for your reply ,we know the area well enough as my parents live in Rioja which isn't too far away were only using the house as a holiday home for the forseable future and have kids aged 14/12 
We have use of a car over there but have mainly stayed with my parents so was trying to find some info on the pau 8 area as in comunity and what it's like in summer /winter 
Thanks


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi - I don't know Pau 8 specifically - but as I see it, the plaza is the centre of Villamartin - and outside of the high season even The Plaza is quite dead - that's one of the reasons we left (we couldn't make any permanent friends because everybody was a holidaymaker in summer, and nobody there in winter - unless you play golf) (We are permanent residents in Spain)

My view is that there are thousands of properties available within a few kms of Villamartin - and you could do better elsewhere - especially as you are presumably relatively young.

Funny thing is - the 2-bed flat that we are currently living in (in Punta Prima) is now up for sale, and so we are leaving on Wednesday. It's a 5-minute walk from the beach and easy bus into Torrevieja and Villamartin etc. Let me know if you're interested coz the landlord has promised us a 500 euro commission for selling it! lol (he wants 85k)

Steve


----------

